# Wanted: Shed Hunting Friend (Hey you single guys!)



## IPaintNature

Anybody interested in shed antler hunting with me this year?!

None of my friends are interested in shed hunting! I don't want to go by myself so I'm looking for someone to go shed hunting with...a shed hunting buddy, companion/friendship, or possibly more. I am single and interested in meeting outdoorsy guys. I'm a 20 year old female student...smart, attractive, I have a good sense of humor and I am easy to get along with. 5'5", slender, auburn hair, blue eyes. I live near Grand Forks and am willing to travel a bit. (maybe up to two hours away). I love hiking, horse riding, painting, writing, and photography.

Any takers, please PM me! Again I am interested in meeting some new friends who love the outdoors and shed hunting...it doesn't have to be a date or anything like that.

But if you're a single guy looking for an outdoors lady for a shed hunting date...well I'd rather do this than dinner and a movie!


----------



## MossyMO

You are going to have all the single guys from this site all over this !!! What single guy who is interested in hunting and fishing wouldn't jump at this offer? Some lucky stud on here is going to nab you !!! Post a picture and your offers for a date will be even faster.....

I am allready hitched and luckily my wife is into hunting, fishing, reloading, meat processing, etc. Next step I am going to get her into is coyote calling.


----------



## IPaintNature

Hey Mossy!!! 

I'd rather not post pics and too much info about myself on the Internet because there are creeps out there. In fact...since I know it is risky to go out into the middle of nowhere with a guy I have never met before...I will be screening people a bit, maybe meet up in town or with other people at first..after what happened to Dru Sjodin I think its better to be safe than sorry. I hope no one takes offense to that. And if they do they can kiss my butt and keep looking!

Thanks for the message!! Even if a guy does not want to date, I am still looking for good friends around my age interested in the same things. I have some good friends already but they think I'm crazy to want to spend the whole afternoon out poking around outside. We do stuff like hang out in town a lot...and I am looking for someone to shed hunt & explore with.


----------



## MossyMO

Good luck to you and I admire and understand your intelligent discretion, you will do fine and I admire the lucky guy that gets to go shed hunting with you !!!

I have an son that is your age, I will let him know you are a shed hunter. :lost:


----------



## Remington 7400

> I'm a 20 year old female student...smart, attractive, I have a good sense of humor and I am easy to get along with. 5'5", slender, auburn hair, blue eyes. I live near Grand Forks and am willing to travel a bit. (maybe up to two hours away). I love hiking, horse riding, painting, writing, and photography.


Someone needs to tell Chris so he can start a personals forum.



(No offence intendend)


----------



## MossyMO

7400
I agree, it should be created. What a better place to meet someone with the same interests. My only worry is Chris does not need to have a site that facilitates any potential pedophiles.


----------



## IPaintNature

I thought about starting a site and calling it 'Date Outdoors' but it's been done already...and the site looks like a way for yuppies who hike on the weekends to find eachother. 

In all seriousness...maybe it can be a Buddy Finder forum...so the emphasis is not on dating but on meeting people, get-togethers, hunting buddies...so it would encourage people to post requests which are open to friendship not just dating.

As for encouraging pedos, I'd say prohibit anyone 17 or younger from posting in the forum at all. They just get their posts deleted. Fortunately the hype over internet predators is really exaggerated compared to the actual risk...at least according to what I have read about it. Parents just need to stay on top of what their kids do on the Internet and teach them ways to be smart and safe online. That's the best prevention.


----------



## MossyMO

I will gaurantee you that from 7:00am to 11:00pm tomorrow, you will not be able to keep up with the responses to your topic and your PM's. If I am wrong, I am either gay or the single guys on this site are. *You will have plenty of responses.*


----------



## Remington 7400

This gal recently tore abunch of the guys up over on another thread, so if you look ANYTHING like this you may want to head that way.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=256239#256239



EDIT TO ADD: Mossy its late go to bed.


----------



## MossyMO

Goodnight 7400 !!!
If I do now, there is a good chance i woll wake my wife up !!!


----------



## Remington 7400

Stay up then, I'll keep looking for Bowman pictures.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

IPN,

Shed hunting is one of my passions. I can spend hours and many miles looking for those outdoor jewels in the spring. I do most of my shed hunting just north of Cooperstown, but will venture anywhere I can get permission. Send me a PM if you want to get together and do some shed hunting sometime.

Scott


----------



## HonkerExpress

I am sure you will have people asking you to shed hunt with them all over the state. lol. I do all my shed hunting around edmore/brockett/lawton area and we usually find some pretty nice ones. I am from Grand Forks, but go back to my home town alot. If you ever want to join us, you are more then welcome to come with. Its always nice to see women that are into the outdoors as much as the guys on this site. Glad to see a new face on the site. If ya stick around, you will learn alot from the people on this site.

What other kind of hunting are you into? If ya ever need a bowhunting/duck-goose hunting, or ice fishing partner, I can set ya up with our crew as well. We are always willing to get new people out with us. Good luck.

Shawn


----------



## Madison

Can you PM me with a picture??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:withstupid:


----------



## njsimonson

Maaaaan...where's Jiffy? He shoulda been ON this thread the second after it went up!


----------



## boondocks

Wow, I'm starting to wish I was single. Hope the wife doesn't read this. Wife, if you read this, I was just kidding.


----------



## tumblebuck

Madison, Hustad...

Lay off! You guys are married! Give use single guys a chance! :wink:

Ipaint,

How about someone almost twice your age?


----------



## HonkerExpress

haha, I am 24 if that counts for anything, lmao.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## averyghg

I'm 21!!!! Lets get married!!! GF is about a 3 hour drive but if everything u said is true, ill go fill up the truck with gas!


----------



## Madison

woodpecker said:


> This should fall under man law #16
> 
> 16: Women who claim they "love to watch sports" must be treated as spies
> until they demonstrate knowledge of the game and the ability to drink as
> much as the other sports watchers.


MAN LAW!!! :beer:


----------



## Madison

Chris Hustad said:


> :withstupid:


Dont Hate!

20 Year old: DO you like Tapes or CD's????


----------



## Fallguy

averyghg said:


> I'm 21!!!! Lets get married!!! GF is about a 3 hour drive but if everything u said is true, ill go fill up the truck with gas!


You must have a hell of a truck if you can make it from GF to Hawaii in 3 hours.


----------



## IPaintNature

LOL...speaking of which...would that be a Broncos helmet in your pic, woodpecker? I am a Denver fan and I like to think I know a little bit about football and hockey...as for drinking I am saving that for ages 21 and up. But I make pretty good chili and nachos.

You guys better watch yourselves, if I'm a spy then I'm a sneaky one indeed!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fallguy

You guys better watch yourselves said:


> Maybe this is someone's wife! Look out!


----------



## Bob Kellam

LMAO!!! this is probably an experiment from some Sociology class at UND  

keep the experiment going guys it will be valid data that may get published some day, you may all be famous :lol:

Bob


----------



## USSapper

I swear this is the fastest I have ever seen a topic get responses to!!I bet Mossy is still in bed from his late night up last night :lol:


----------



## tumblebuck

> would that be a Broncos helmet in your pic, woodpecker? I am a Denver fan and I like to think I know a little bit about football and hockey


awww, man....she picks a football helmet in somebody's avatar over a cute, little puppy dog in mine.

Guess I'm out. :crybaby:


----------



## IPaintNature

tumblebuck said:


> would that be a Broncos helmet in your pic, woodpecker? I am a Denver fan and I like to think I know a little bit about football and hockey
> 
> 
> 
> awww, man....she picks a football helmet in somebody's avatar over a cute, little puppy dog in mine.
> 
> Guess I'm out. :crybaby:
Click to expand...

You may be in luck, I love animals way more than football


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## njsimonson

Heh...it's probably Ranger_Compact in disguise.

(Edit: My bad)


----------



## Remington 7400

You mean Ranger_Compact

:wink:


----------



## averyghg

god i hope not! and what does auburn hair mean? A nice way of saying red?


----------



## Jiffy

I've seen it!! Been reading it!! Smells a lot like the "RC conundrum". I'm staying out of this one. 

One quick question for you IPaintNature. Do you take pictures of breakfasts????


----------



## Slider_01

Jiffy, another question along that line would be to ask how she likes her eggs in the morning, or whether or not she likes her breakfast in bed. :lol:


----------



## holmsvc

averyghg said:


> god i hope not! and what does auburn hair mean? A nice way of saying red?


LMAO!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## IPaintNature

You guys are too funny 

And auburn is kind of a reddish brown. My hair is not dark enough to be 'brown', not light enough to be 'blonde' and not red enough to be 'red'. Its actually right in between those three.


----------



## Jiffy

So you do or you don't take pictures of breakfasts...... :-?


----------



## Remington 7400

> So you do or you don't take pictures of breakfasts......


We need an answer, Jiffy was once in love with a girl the took pictures of breakfasts.

:eyeroll: 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=29349&highlight=ranger+compact


----------



## njsimonson

Well, good to know Jif's still alive.


----------



## Remington 7400

You mean auburn like this?

The infamous Ranger Compact.


----------



## Jiffy

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you......... dd: :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress

haha, I forgot about those pictures, lol. Ah yes, now how do I crop that to get it as wall paper, lmao.

Didn't she get married?

Jiffy, you aren't having an affair with her are you? lmao dd:


----------



## Turner

njsimonson said:


> Well, good to know Jif's still alive.


Jiffy's just like a shark, and this thread was merely a blood trail in the water. nahna, nahna........


----------



## Remington 7400

Here's my photobucket link.

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g86/remington7400/rangercompact1hv3.jpg

:lol:


----------



## always_outdoors

If I come with can I PLEASE talk about my feelings. :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy

You guys are going to scare her away. :lol:

(Monty Python/Search for the Holy Grail) "RUN AWAY....RUN AWAY".


----------



## Madison

Remington 7400 said:


> You mean auburn like this?
> 
> The infamous Ranger Compact.


That second one on the top right is awesome! :bop:


----------



## Triple B

So, there is at least one good woman out there still, I still have hope! broke up with my last G/F over deer season. Reason, I was gone too much during the hunting season. she wanted me to actually stay home a weekend to go to a bridal show!!!! needless to say we shot alot of snows that weekend, which led to my demise.


----------



## R y a n

Jiffy said:


> One quick question for you IPaintNature. Do you take pictures of breakfasts????


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Danimal

Guys,... I you overlooked TWO things about IPaintNature which IMHO proves she is not R.C....

First, there was no mention of Aaron 

Second, the grammar was WAY TOO good!

:lol:


----------



## R y a n

Danimal said:


> Guys,... I you overlooked TWO things about IPaintNature which IMHO proves she is not R.C....
> 
> First, there was no mention of Aaron
> 
> Second, the grammar was WAY TOO good!
> 
> :lol:


Werd....

So please do tell... what is your name? Where are you originally from?

The real questions the guys want to know:

1. Do you own a 4x4
2. Does your family own hunting land in ND? If so how many prime acres, how much is in CRP, and what year does the CRP come out?
3. How many in your family hunt? (e.g, do you have brothers competing for prime access)
4. How many shotguns do you own?
5. How many dogs do you have?

6. Please attach photos of dog(s) and gun(s) to this thread.

Thanks! :beer: This thread is sofa king entertaining!

Ryan


----------



## Van Wey

WOW......shes got awesome legs!!! ")


----------



## USAlx50

are you in college? It shouldn't be that hard to find a guy whod love to go outdoors with a cute girl...

if in college, plan of action goes like this

- take picture of yourself holding gun in swimsuit.
- put that as your facebook picture.

if you're decent looking you should have no problems.


----------



## smalls

Madison said:


> 20 Year old: DO you like Tapes or CD's????


The format of your "mix-music" is not what's important. It's the title that really matters...Summer Luvin' 99...All That's Rock...Maddog's Slow Jams...and who hasn't made a "Misc." compilation where track 3 is Kenny Rogers and track 4 is Bone-Thug.


----------



## levander

First i wanna give a shout to Nick, Chris, and holmes, I hope they're ready to play blackjack and poker with a drunk cowboy again in a couple months at the NDWF convention. Hey, id just like to mention this is the funniest forum ive seen, EVER! I'm usually content reading, but i had to throw my 2 cents in on this one. Im like alot of guys replying here, im not single, but im a diehard donkeys fan and love to hunt sheds. I live in GF now, and I, like you, would like to find somewhere relatively close to find sheds. I've made a few coyote hunting connections, so maybe those leads can manifest into some antlers. Anyways, thanks for the topic and take care paints.


----------



## cavedude

i'm 20 going to gf...im not much of a shed hunter but im a sucker for icefishing..... :beer:


----------



## Murdock1960

Hey Ipaint Nature,Iam single and a little bit older-39.9 and holding.But i love long walks in the woods looking for sheds.Iam 6ft tall and people say i look like Troy aikeman of the Dallas cowboys.Love playing twister and doing body shots.I have feeling's two,i cried when old yellower died.Also have a boat and a dog who would love to have you come along and fish or just suntan :wink: so pm me


----------



## taddy1340

I would love to see her pm inbox. All you guys talking shiat on the forum, but probably sending serious pm's to her already trying to set up dates!

This is some good stuff... :lol:


----------



## Rick Davis

Murdock: I mean Troy :wink: Hows that ole saying go " if you can't beat em with your brilliance, you can baffle em with your bull$hit" :beer:


----------



## huntin1

Well since I'm married and waaayyy too old. I think I'll just:
















IPaintNature,

Good luck in your quest, for both sheds and a shed hunting buddy.

And welcome to the forum!!

Jiffy,

You're too old too you prevert.    

huntin1


----------



## MNgoosekiller

Hey guys...I think you scared her away already.......


----------



## cavedude

HAHA....wow....ive never saw a topic have so many replies so quickly......Ipaintnature how do i know that you are a attractive 20 year old woman......you better prove it by sending me a picture..... 8)[email protected] that was lame.... :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson

my wife and i are looking for another female to join us with our outdoor activates. also are your paintings for sale? please pm.


----------



## djleye

> Great for you, You'll find out there are 2 kinds on this site
> 1. Broncos fans
> 2. Those that wanna be Broncos fans


The train is derailing as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dblkluk

> my wife and i are looking for another female to join us with our outdoor activates


 dd:


----------



## USSapper

If I am not wrong, I believe thats called a manajatwa :lol:


----------



## cavedude

Remington 7400 said:


> You mean auburn like this?
> 
> The infamous Ranger Compact.


 haha....looks like the owner of this bike doesnt know how to ride very well....i mean...look at his training wheels!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Van Wey, Legs can only get you so far, lmao.


----------



## GooseBuster3

> I still have hope! broke up with my last G/F over deer season.


Same here but right before the goose opener, probably one of the smartest things I have even done!!

Only if Ms. Bowman lived in ND!!! :lol: :lol:

This has got to be of the the top 5 funniest threads on Nodak ever!!


----------



## MossyMO

Ole R_C has contributed so much more positive to the site in the last year than previously !!!
She is like the best memory Jiffy has !!! :jammin:


----------



## njsimonson

50% legs, 50% crazy. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

And to think, back in my single years I could have just posted a topic on some female web page and called it "Wanted female friend to shop all the time with: (Hey all you single gals) I especially love shopping at the gap.

Or "Wanted female friend to cook, do laundry and dishes with and gossip for hours" (Hey you single girls out there.) Plus I'm a valentines day human Hallmark card every day.

Oh well it all works out one way or another I guess.


----------



## Van Wey

Well Honker Express......the legs are just the begining of the trail????


----------



## Murdock1960

Well boys she hasen't posted a reply.so she is either a tease or under age.Or maybe she is a guy!What a bunch of Bs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MossyMO

or she allready PM's someone and is hooking up !!!

Murdock
How was The Rafter tonight? Did you have the big burger? !!!


----------



## Murdock1960

She or he is waiting for Jiffy,he gets all the babes.She or he talks the walk but whatever she is cant walk the walk.Probably some low life loser gettting his jollies off. :sniper: uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Dblkluk.....I hope you don't mind.....but i'm hoping for our own minds this is not the woman we're speaking to right now.

[siteimg]5968[/siteimg]


----------



## averyghg

hey howd u get that picture of my girlfriend??


----------



## HonkerExpress

Thats your gf? thats now what she told me? :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Hey now, don't be jealous of Jiffy, he's been chatting online with babes all day.









PEACE!


----------



## USSapper

nj, where do you find that crap :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson

yahoo image search :lol:


----------



## averyghg

hahaha frickin hilarious


----------



## USSapper

njsimonson said:


> yahoo image search :lol:


What do you type in "Kip flashing a gang sign" :roll:


----------



## njsimonson

No, I just typed in "Kip Dynamite"

I think it's a "peace" sign. Haven't you ever seen the movie?! :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper

what do you frickin think,...gaauuddd

Hey simonson, what did you say you did last summer?


----------



## njsimonson

I told you, I was up in Alaska hunting WOLVERINES!!!


----------



## USSapper

oh yah, well what wereyou hunting them with


----------



## njsimonson

A frickin' twelve gauge, what do ya think?

(Man this is pathetic.)









That's better!


----------



## MossyMO

A few for the gentleman of the site.....


And a few for the ladies of the site.....


----------



## Jiffy

Hey whos that strapping young man on the left hand side of your last picture?? The babes must LOVE that guy!! :lol:

Nick,

No way can I compete with Kip!! He is the man.....and he's training to be a cage fighter. 8)


----------



## Murdock1960

Now heavy has something for his dart board.You two would make good poster boys for LOW ice fishing :withstupid:


----------



## Jiffy

My oh my do I wish I was that Bud Light can......... :bowdown:


----------



## MossyMO

Jiffy
Your just hoping R_C is wishing she was that Bud Light can !!!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jd mn/nd

What ever chance any of you ever had with her is now gone, after you posted the last few photos, all of your hopes of ever actually meetin IPNature are gone like the wind on the praires of ND!!!!!!!!!!

However I did enjoy veiwing the photos!!!! Those girls must all be from ND they all looked real healthy!!!!

This one of most entertaining threads in a long time.


----------



## Jiffy

woodpecker said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whos that strapping young man on the left hand side of your last picture?? The babes must LOVE that guy!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy has one hand in pocket one hand holding beer.
> Must mean he has one date drunk and working on the second one! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :beer:

Hey they are both cheap dates!! You gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## Csquared

Look at the bright side, Jiffy.

Things aren't always as they seem, and I'm sure she is no exception. If you COULD be that beer can, she'd probably drop to her knees for a minute longer than you could hold your breath, so consider yourself lucky!

I also don't think IP is as it seems. "She's" on another thread offering to buy migratory bird parts. Sounds like a scam to me.

Rest assured, what is covered by the can comes at a high price, one way or another. I think it's best to leave this one alone!

BUT KEEP THE PICS COMING!!!!!


----------



## Csquared

Oh, one other thing. You've probably learned this already , but as wonderful as that thing is, IT DOESN'T WORK AS A MAKESHIFT SNORKEL!!!!!!


----------



## MNgoosekiller

perverts!! i've had it with this site!!!!!! all there seems to be is internet scouters, idiots goofing around, newbies, arguing and guys lusting after babes acting like l16 year old kids!! [email protected] it i'm tired of it!! there are very few left on this site who still put up things worth reading!! i'm done with it! :******: i once enjoyed using this site and learned a thing or two but now it all seems to be going down hill very fast i'm done! :******: people that visit this site that arent familiar with sportsmen are going to get a nasty impression from this crap, i've met many people who have a negative impression of sportsmen because of bad experiences, why is this any different?


----------



## USSapper

Mn, you should know that this is all in fun. Are you saying older guys cant goof around. This is the first thread of this kind in a long time. This site has and still has provided alot of useful information to me. I hate to see you go after only 3 months of being on this site. Heres to you :bartime:


----------



## Csquared

Wow!

You say you've met many people who have gotten a bad impression from/of sportsmen.

Well based on your post, and the fact that it was so easy to get you so fired up, I'm guessing that possibly they got that impression from YOU!

Lighten up and stop taking everything so seriously. If you want the info without the attitude, USE GOOGLE!

You'll get bored and come back. And I'm bettin' all will welcome you, just as good sportsmen should.


----------



## MossyMO

MNgoosekiller
WTF.....We are all having fun here without any porn, foul language, etc. Back off buddy, this is innocent compared to anything else you can find surfing or other rude discussions on this site.
Do you have any aliases like Weight, Heavyweight, Tristen, Angie, DudleyDip$hit etc.?


----------



## duckslayer

MNgoosekiller said:


> perverts!! i've had it with this site!!!!!! all there seems to be is internet scouters, idiots goofing around, newbies, arguing and guys lusting after babes acting like l16 year old kids!! [email protected] it i'm tired of it!! there are very few left on this site who still put up things worth reading!! i'm done with it! :ticked: i once enjoyed using this site and learned a thing or two but now it all seems to be going down hill very fast i'm done! :ticked: people that visit this site that arent familiar with sportsmen are going to get a nasty impression from this crap, i've met many people who have a negative impression of sportsmen because of bad experiences, why is this any different?


Now thats funny right there. Wow man, when did you start reading this site? This is the funniest thread on nodak! Take a chill pill


----------



## Murdock1960

Bye Bye :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Wow. Usually I'm not in the "goof around phase" on here, but I've really enjoyed watching this thread develop and participating (this thread tastes like it got into an onion patch, by the way) in it. It's akin to a good joke, that everyone has fun with for about five minutes and diverts off into other areas of goofy conversation.

Seriously, from a guy who has been accused of being too serious, I'll even add in a "lighten up!"

But, as it were MN: aloha, syonara, adios, bon voyage, see ya later, and...









PEACE OUT NAPOLEON!

(Wow, that one was perfect, eh USSapper? LOL. :lol: )


----------



## AdamFisk

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa....LMAO......I have never heard of a guy that bitc*ed about people posting up pics of beautiful women holding huge antlers before. You know what MNwhatever, if you don't like this thread than do not read it; IT IS THAT SIMPLE. If you don't like the site, than go somewhere else. You don't need to spout off like you did. That just starts more sh*t. Try to have a good day man.

P.S. Without this site I would have a pretty stupid, wortless dog right now. So it does help some people out.


----------



## dogdonthunt

good day sir....I SAID GOOD DAY SIR!!!!!!!Willy Wonka said it best :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Nj, :lame:

Just kidding man LMAO :rollin:


----------



## USSapper

MossyMO said:


> MNgoosekiller
> WTF.....We are all having fun here without any porn, foul language, etc.


Close though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Splake

AdamFisk said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa....LMAO......I have never heard of a guy that bitc*ed about people posting up pics of beautiful women holding huge antlers before. You know what MNwhatever, if you don't like this thread than do not read it; IT IS THAT SIMPLE. If you don't like the site, than go somewhere else. You don't need to spout off like you did. That just starts more sh*t. Try to have a good day man.
> 
> P.S. Without this site I would have a pretty stupid, wortless dog right now.
> 
> My dog has really straightened out since he started reading this site!
> It must help.
> Splake


----------



## hydrohunting

if you can find some shrooms i will go wander around outdoors with you all day long!! That would be trippy as hell to find some sheds while we are at it too.


----------



## Travery

Crash and Burn!:lost: I give this thread a week till Huey locks it up!


----------



## huntin1

MNgoosekiller said:


> perverts!! i've had it with this site!!!!!! all there seems to be is internet scouters, idiots goofing around, newbies, arguing and guys lusting after babes acting like l16 year old kids!! [email protected] it i'm tired of it!! there are very few left on this site who still put up things worth reading!! i'm done with it! :ticked: i once enjoyed using this site and learned a thing or two but now it all seems to be going down hill very fast i'm done! :ticked: people that visit this site that arent familiar with sportsmen are going to get a nasty impression from this crap, i've met many people who have a negative impression of sportsmen because of bad experiences, why is this any different?


I just have one thing to say to that:










:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This thread is meant to be fun...let's just keep having fun with it....

But keep it clean guys.


----------



## mike.

any pics?


----------



## USSapper

Chris Hustad said:


> This thread is meant to be fun...let's just keep having fun with it....
> 
> But keep it clean guys.


as long as Nj and huntin1 keep up the google searchers it should stay fun :wink:


----------



## huntin1

USSapper said:


> as long as Nj and huntin1 keep up the google searchers it should stay fun :wink:


What do you mean google searches? I got that and a few others saved just for special occasions. 8)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## hydrohunting

keep em' coming huntin1 :beer:


----------



## stubbleduck

I'm kind of new on here and those pics just moved this sight up a few more spots in my rankings. Especially the one of Kip haha!

Keep em comin boys!

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude

Four pages expounding on the pure ramifications of absolutly nothing...got to love it!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Maybe this ipaintnature girl is that Cindy Garrison from espn's "get wild" and she wants to beef up the tv ratings by doing some shed hunting in the upper midwest. :huh: Who knows maybe she'll eat an antler.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Goldy,

Cindy Garrison scares the crap outta me! That woman is nuts!

Although I wouldn't mind sheet (oops I meant shed) hunting with her! :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude

Cindy! Freaky but kind of fun to watch.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Did you see her eat that scorpion on one of her Asian (I think) trips!!??  She is a character and a half I'll give her that. I think she must get immunization shots for breakfast. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:beer:


----------



## Allen

Cindy scares you?

Just think of it as a challenge.

Ahhh, haven't used this site in a long time. But I gotta start coming back more often. The pics are much better here!


----------



## Remington 7400

BUMP

We can't let this die!


----------



## USSapper

So howd the hunting go this spring?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You guys bring back the craziest threads. :lol:


----------



## sierra03

Haha!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HAS anyone talked to her lately? I think I am going to ride my Bike up to Grand Forks today. I will keep and eye out.


----------



## Rick Acker

I just set her up with Nickelback tickets, sorry guys...Think I'm in! Just don't tell my wifey...


----------

